# The lake



## nitram (Jun 26, 2011)

I hope you like
my painting
painted in acrylic by paul


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I really like your acrylic work even more than your watercolors! The colors are very vibrant. Nicely done.


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Very nice, I love it!


----------



## Sally (Aug 13, 2011)

Very nice painting!


----------

